# Working on a Video project, Homebrew Channel



## Der_Blockbuster (Apr 21, 2018)

Hello, I'm currently working on a project I yet can't reveal.
But for that I'll need to reconstruct the Homebrew Channel Intro!
It's actually very interesting how the original was made, I think it's made out of 3 different layers.
I'd like to keep things simple and started working to get 1 Layer done, the most behind, so it's far from finish.

I'd like to ask you if you think that anything in this animation looks off, or unnatural.
To make things clear, I don't want it to look 1:1 the same as the original.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2018)

Your animation looks a bit flat. Try adding several more layers of movement independent of the main water layer to sell that floating, bubbly effect. Maybe add a bit of parallax for good effect.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Apr 21, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Your animation looks a bit flat. Try adding several more layers of movement independent of the main water layer to sell that floating, bubbly effect. Maybe add a bit of parallax for good effect.


Yeah as I stated above, its just one layer, but before I can add other layers, I need to get the animation right 
The bubble will come too.

Do you think I can start adding other layers?
Or does the animation look a bit hard.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2018)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> Yeah as I stated above, its just one layer, but before I can add other layers, I need to get the animation right
> The bubble will come too.
> 
> Do you think I can start adding other layers?
> Or does the animation look a bit hard.


Just ease the left/right oscillation a little, maybe decrease the speed of the water, and make the up and down bobbing slightly more prominent. 

Other than that, you should be good.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Apr 21, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Just ease the left/right oscillation a little, maybe decrease the speed of the water, and make the up and down bobbing slightly more prominent.
> 
> Other than that, you should be good.


Alright 
thanks, I'll play with it and hopefully work it out.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Apr 25, 2018)

What do you guys think about this version?
I guess I won't put bubbles in there, looks a bit cleaner.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2018)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> What do you guys think about this version?
> I guess I won't put bubbles in there, looks a bit cleaner.



That looks pretty good! Only thing I'd change would be to add more bobbing to the water layers before the Homebrew Channel logo appears.


----------

